# extreme detail: Pagani Zonda *New Pics Added*



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

well guys i`m happy to post this one as it was a joy for me to detail, as its not every day you get ask to detail a Pagani Zonda.

I was asked to detail the Zonda at the motor show at the weekend there.
on the saturday there it was a bit mad as they had to set up the cars in the morning and then rope the cars off. also the heat inside the tent was unreal to work in. i also had the rest of the super car tent to look after so i got all of them ready once they were all set up.

so 9am sunday morning i got started on the Pagani Zonda 
and this is how it looked




























the zonda was washed on the friday at the clients base and was taken to knockhill in a covered transporter along with the spyker and konigsegg

i would of prefered to wash it my self but couldn`t due to the zonda being set up before i got there and couldn`t be moved due to safety reasons. so i got the last touch out and went round the zonda twice to take all the dust off the zonda.

once i was happy i checked the paint










then got the clay out for getting the paint work nice and smooth










as you can see it needed claying

then starting to tape up with 3m tape not the blue one










i`m sorry that i didn`t tkae any pics with my brinkman as i just forgot due to the time scale i had but the paint was not to bad and only light swirls and some RDS.

so out with the makita with a meg`s polishing pad and some menz IP










there was some marks on the paint that were to deep for polishing, so the client is going to get the paint for me so when i`m next down i can look at it again.

the menz IP got the paintwork LSP ready for me so :thumb: to the IP

So its time to LSP the Zonda then and what will i use then. well i thought with it being one of the best cars in the world it had to be zaino (no brainer)

for me zaino is by far better than any sealent i have used in the past and i have used the Jeffs System in the past and didn`t like the finish on the car

so here`s some after`s

















































































































































it was only a paint work detail the client asked for so here`s some pics of the hart of the Zonda














































i hope you enjoyed these pics as much as i enjoyed doing the detail guys.

will post up some of the pics from the motor show later on the week

P.s. the client was blown away on the finish on the Zonda so much the Koenigsegg is now booked in 
mike


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Fabulous.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

i forgot one thing

the zaino i used was as follow`s

Z6 first then Z2pro then Z8 and the zonda got 3 layers of zaino 

sorry how could i forget


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Well done Mike, getting some great cars of late. Looks a great finish


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent !!!

Very envious as this is one of the few left on my wish list to detail.:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Real nice

Love the finish


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

amazing


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

superb, dont seem then many of them on here


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Stunning car and results :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Stunning work Mike looks like you get all the best cars in bonny scotland.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

extreme-detail said:


> i forgot one thing
> 
> the zaino i used was as follow`s
> 
> ...


Dont ever do it again. :lol:


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

beautiful car, nice job!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Stunning car. Very nice work on it there.


----------



## Ian Zetec - S (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, lovely car and nice finish.

Im currently looking into the Jeffs kit Mike - what would you say Zaino has over the Jeffs? Would I be better placed using the Zaino on Ford's Imperial Blue?

Cheers
Ian


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

As said, great! :thumb:

Not the best colour, but hey it would do wwoudn't it :lol:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

Valet Magic said:


> Stunning work Mike looks like you get all the best cars in bonny scotland.


thanks rob:thumb:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

Ian Zetec - S said:


> Wow, lovely car and nice finish.
> 
> Im currently looking into the Jeffs kit Mike - what would you say Zaino has over the Jeffs? Would I be better placed using the Zaino on Ford's Imperial Blue?
> 
> ...


the good thing with the zaino is that you can layer it in the same day, it`s easy to use and you dont use a lot of the product. also the finish is up there with the high end wax`s

i would go for the zaino and will never look back

mike


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stuuning car and great finish :thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

That is pure hardcore racer with number plates, well done, nice finish.

Lucky you, get to work on the car like this


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Great work bud.

That car looks so stunning. :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

very impressive deep reflections on the paintwork !!

imagine if it was black !!!

nice work my friend.

i am beginning to make a zaino list......


everyone,well most people here are steering towards zaino for some reason:speechles


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Stunner, and great work.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Super smashing! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Awesome!:thumb:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

hus55 said:


> very impressive deep reflections on the paintwork !!
> 
> imagine if it was black !!!
> 
> ...


the reason is, Zaino is good and its not hype. i for one wouldn`t use it on any car let alone a zonda if it wasn`t any good.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Awesome mate, that CF is lush!


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

wow what a car :thumb:. how long did it take you to do the correction work ? thanks tdm


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic work on a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

Very nice indeed !!

Zaino seems to do something for light metallics that other LSPs simple cannot....

Nick :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work Mike


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

:detailer:


tdm said:


> wow what a car :thumb:. how long did it take you to do the correction work ? thanks tdm


i think it was about 3hrs


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Just wonderful Mike!


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

3hrs !! thats some going :thumb:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

tdm said:


> 3hrs !! thats some going :thumb:


i wasn`t looking at the clock so i think it was roughly 3hrs


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work mike:thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Favourite car bar none!


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

"couldn't be moved due to safety reasons"
Come on, I'm only going to move it about 100yds that way, how dangerous could that be???? lol!!

Cracking car and great finish. Zaino yes or no, can't decide.....I must not spend more money, I must not spend more money, I must not spend......


----------



## m9fdb (Jul 20, 2007)

gorgeous car but for me the Spyker is better as i just love the inside of them and think they are more exclusive 

Top work though very envious 

Cheers D


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

m9fdb said:


> gorgeous car but for me the Spyker is better as i just love the inside of them and think they are more exclusive
> 
> Top work though very envious
> 
> Cheers D


here you go

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=32766


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

good work and great car

if i win the lotto i would defo buy one


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome, well done that really look excellent :thumb:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

hi guys just got a call from Rio to say that they were so over the moon with the job i did that they got a pro to take some pics for them so there a bit arty

here is some of the pics























































hope you like the pics guys, also you can see the car outside the dorchester this week

mike


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Excellent.

A nice addition to be able to add to your Portfolio as well:thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow

Very very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Car looked good on The Apprentice the other night, but guess that was filmed before you detailed it! 

Matt


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Totally stunning, lovely car :thumb:


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

That was the same Zonda that was in the Apprentice!!! same number plate anyway!


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

the new shots look awesome, nice work!


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice new pics :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Finally found time after your phone call today to have a look!!

WOW!!! 

We gotta have talks about next year lad lol


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Lovely work, what a cracking car.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice pics :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

:doubleshoStunning Mike !


Regards Mario


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

stunning pictures,


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning!! what more can i say


----------

